# A Cow Horn For Shampton



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is the call I made for Shampton. He was gracious enough to give me some horns. This was the thank you.
















Thanks Shampton


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, I like the leather on the horn, does it serve a purpose or just for looks?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice looking howler right there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. No purpose other than looks. I wanted to hide the seem between the horn and the board. I was going to turn a collar from wood. Then I thought...... What could go better with a cow horn than leather? I suppose it helps hold onto the lanyard. I put the loop from the lanyard over the leather on mine and it holds it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Like I said it looks good on there.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great and definitely like the leather on it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Fellas!


----------

